# Series 1, original upgrade HDD died, can't get new upgrade to work



## Anthony GT (Mar 30, 2002)

I have an old TiVO Series 1 that upgraded to 2 HDDs many years ago. I kept the original drive. A few days ago the HDDs started to die. I figured, no problem! I'll just backup my original drive in WinMFS, restore it to a single 120 GB drive I have, pop it in and go. Not so fast, hoss.

When I installed the restored 120 GB drive it brings up the TiVo menu but with a black background. I don't get the little TiVo movie or anything. Then it keeps getting stuck on loading data after I force a call.

I put the original drive back in just to make it was working and it is. I figure I'm missing something simple because I have had to upgrade a TiVo in years.

I hope someone can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Anthony GT (Mar 30, 2002)

I also just noticed that the truncated backup file is 1.75 GB. That is too big according to the WinMFS instructions so something is likely going wrong there.


----------



## jebrecht (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi. Need an image for a Philips HDC212.

I lost my backup image!!

Thanks.


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

Anthony GT said:


> I also just noticed that the truncated backup file is 1.75 GB. That is too big according to the WinMFS instructions so something is likely going wrong there.


You mention that you kept your original hard drive... Would it be possible that there's a software upgrade that needs to be done before it can handle the 120g drive? I'm not 100% sure of all the different limitations, but how about letting the original drive go through a software upgrade, and then try to copy it to the 120?

-Steve


----------

